# Anyone else have tropical ponds?



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

I have a 300 gallon running i was hoping to bring into my basement during the winter around october?


Anyone else have this set up right now? Water garden pond with cichlids? i have a gar and african cichlids mostly


I am finished adding fish for now


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

while stocking it 

I lost a few hundred worth of dither fishes like rainbows and sharks and electric jd


Only my africans seem to thrive in it 


we made a lot of videos


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Never thought of putting tropical fish in a pond! They would enjoy the summer, but boy, the winter would suck! Post photos, would love to see it.


----------

